# 14X7 ROCKET WHEELS $350



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

I HAVE A SET OF 5 14X7 REVERSED ROCKET RIMS MOUNTED ON 185s 14s WHITE WALL TIRES IM ASKING $375 FOR THEM LOCAL OR YOU PAY FOR SHIPPING SEPARATE 1 RIM HAS A BROKEN PIECE BEHIND THE CAP CHROME IS NICE RIMS DO HAVE SOME RASH SORRY THE PRICE IS $375 I SCREWED UP


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

:0


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 5 2009, 07:08 PM~15276666
> *I HAVE A SET OF 5 14X7 REVERSED ROCKET RIMS MOUNTED ON 185s 14s WHITE WALL TIRES IM ASKING $375 FOR THEM LOCAL OR YOU PAY FOR SHIPPING SEPARATE 1 RIM HAS A BROKEN PIECE BEHIND THE CAP CHROME IS NICE RIMS DO HAVE SOME RASH SORRY THE PRICE IS $375 I SCREWED UP
> 
> 
> ...


WOW,haven't seen Rockets since I got rid of mine about 20+ years ago,bought a brand new set for my Rivi back in 82!Damn loved them Rockets!Good luck,wish I had the FERIA,would scoop them up,still got my Rivi,but no more Rockets!


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

thanks


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

Just wanna to know how much shipped to 77502.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Nice wheels :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

what lug pattern are they?


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

the bolt pattern is 5 on 4 3/4 chevy


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

"SOLD"


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 6 2009, 09:38 PM~15288840
> *"SOLD"
> *


Saul,thanks for the wheels


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

NO PROBLEM NICE MEETING U


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2007)

fast.


----------



## slam-low63 (May 28, 2009)

great deal


----------



## Rbuenoep1 (Apr 13, 2020)

SAUL said:


> I HAVE A SET OF 5 14X7 REVERSED ROCKET RIMS MOUNTED ON 185s 14s WHITE WALL TIRES IM ASKING $375 FOR THEM LOCAL OR YOU PAY FOR SHIPPING SEPARATE 1 RIM HAS A BROKEN PIECE BEHIND THE CAP CHROME IS NICE RIMS DO HAVE SOME RASH SORRY THE PRICE IS $375 I SCREWED UP


Rims still available thanks


----------

